# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Κλοπή 200 μαλινουά καναρινιών !!!!

## jk21

Κλάπηκαν απο εκτροφέα του ΟΕΜ  200 καναρινια .ειδα την ειδηση σε αλλο φορουμ και θεωρω χρεος μου να σας ενημερωσω ειτε αν μπορειτε να βοηθησετε τον ανθρωπο ,ειτε να ενημερωθειτε ωστε να μην γινεται χωρις να το θελετε κλεπταποδοχοι .Για οσους δεν το γνωριζουν τα μαλινουα εχουν αυτο το κελαηδησμα 




η πληρης ανακοινωση στην ιστοσελιδα του συλλογου 

http://www.oem-malinois.gr/site/?p=532

----------


## skrekas

Ε δεν το πιστευω οτι φτασαμε σ αυτο το σημειο. Τι να πεις......

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

200 καναρίνια μαλινουά !! Ποσότητα τρομερή μεγάλη δια να μείνουν εντός της Ελλάδος.. Μάλλον δια το εξωτερικό θα φύγουν, αν δεν φύγανε ήδη...

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Κανονικά θα πρέπει να τρέξει αυτός που τα έχασε σε όσα παραπάνω πετ σοπ και να δώσει στοιχεία δαχτυλιδιού !! 

Για να τα πάνε οι κλέφτες έξω δεν το νομίζω Νίκο. Μιλάμε για 200 πουλιά και όχι 4-5-10 κομμάτια !! 200 κομμάτια χωρίς χαρτιά κινήσεως σε τυχόν έλεγχο την ήπιαν... !!! 
Για να τα πάνε σε κανένα παράνομο εμπόριο στο "σχιστό" πάλι δύσκολο...200 κομμάτια δαχτυλιδωμένα είναι !!! 
Υπάρχει βέβαια και το ειδικό ψαλίδι κοπής δαχτυλιδιών που αν γνωρίζουν το...κόλπο δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα βρούνε με τίποτα !! 

*

----------


## lagreco69

Μεγαλη ζημια!! του εκαναν του ανθρωπου, ευχομαι να τους πιασουν συντομα και να τους δαχτυλιδωσουν και αυτους!! 
με αυτα τα ωραια ασημενια βραχιολακια!!! τι περιοχη ειναι ο κυριος Πανοπουλος, Δημητρη ξερουμε? γιατι δεν αναφερει κατι η ανακοινωση.

----------


## δημητρα

κριμα, γιατι ο κ.πανοπουλος ειναι εξαιρετικος ανθρωπος και με εχει βοηθησει απλοχερα στα μαλλινουα, τα δε πουλια του εκτος απο την ποσοτητα ειχαν και ποιοτητα(λογο οτι ειναι κριτης διαγωνισμων). τι να πω, αμα κοψουν δακτυλιδια μετα αντε να τα βρεις. τωρα για εξωτερικο δεν νομιζω, αλλα και εδω μπορει να τα πανε χωρις δακτυλιδι και να τα πουλανε λιγα λιγα.

----------


## joncr

Στο Ν. Ηρακλειο εγινε η κλοπη. Εκει που εγινε και πριν μια εβδομαδα παρομοια κλοπη σε γνωστο μου

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Στο Ν. Ηρακλειο εγινε η κλοπη. Εκει που εγινε και πριν μια εβδομαδα παρομοια κλοπη σε γνωστο μου


*......Οπότε μάλλον πρόκριτε για οργανωμένη σπείρα !!! Μακάρι να τους τσακώσουν όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται...γιατί είναι αμαρτία κόποι και προσπάθειες πάνε όλα χαμένα !!!*

----------


## joncr

μακαρι. Δες εδω το ποστ #29

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BA%CE%BF%CF%8D
Μαλλον οι ιδιοι ειναι

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Ευχάριστα νέα!

"Όπως είχα πεί και στην αρχική  ανακοίνωση έδινα το ποσό των 1.000 ευρώ για να ανακαλύψω τον κλέφτη που  έκλεψε τα πουλιά και πως αυτά δεν με ενδιαφέρουν. Η αγγελία πλέον δεν  ισχύει γιατί αυτό έγινε. Παρακαλώ να μην ασχοληθεί πιά κανείς με το θέμα  γιατί έλαβε τέλος. Ευχαριστώ ειλικρινά για την εκτροφική βοήθεια όλους  τους φίλους."

Α. Πανόπουλος

πηγη  http://greekmalinois.blogspot.gr/2012/08/1.html#links

----------

